# Please Help Problem Making Bed



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a king size bed with a head board and foot board. The mattress sets in a wooden box that contains it on all sides. It is very difficult to get my hands in to pull up the mattress to put the sheets on and tuck in the blankets.

Any suggestions of what to do?


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

Could you use a large wooden or plastic spoon to tuck things in?
Something long with a curved scoop would likely work best on the corners.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks Vickie, my HB and I both have to make the bed. He has to get his hands in and lift each corner so that I can make it. I had someone cleaning my house but she quit because she is 7 months pregnant so I have taken over all of the work. I am enjoying it and think I will continue doing my own work even after her baby is born. I will put the $$ that I was paying her into savings.


----------

